# HTC with FreeBSD



## lmartinez073 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi

Does any one know or could anyone guide me on how to compile FreeBSD to install on my HTC Inspire mobile phone?


Thank you.


----------



## Zare (Apr 11, 2011)

If even possible, process would be very painful (at least for someone asking that kind of question). In best case scenario, you'd get a working system running in your device's memory. Which you would interface via serial console. If that cellphone has a serial console. 

FreeBSD does not have drivers for those touchscreen displays and other gimmick a modern smartphone has. Even if it had, it doesn't have a GSM/CDMA baseband code.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

FreeBSD's ARM support is still at Tier 2.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## Imanol (May 12, 2011)

I think that to run any OS in an HTC phone, you need to cook a customized ROM, and mess with something called HardSPL... I read it somewhere, google it


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

Which isn't really hard to do. I'm running custom cooked firmware on my HD2 :e


----------



## tingo (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've been running CM7 (this variant) on my HD2 for a week now. A little rough (plus that I've not used to Android), but much, much better that WM6.5 on the HD2, IMHO.


----------

